# Time for straps?



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

My grip is getting bad on deadlifts, im pulling 167.5kg for 5 reps now but im almost dropping the bar on the last rep or 2.

How can i work my grip better? I have a barbell that can go up to 230kg and dumbbells that go up to 55kg each at home


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

U use chalk mate? If not, defo invest in some - well worth doing


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> U use chalk mate? If not, defo invest in some - well worth doing


Do you know where i could get some cheap?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/liquid_chalk


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

the chalk works wonders, added an extra 20kg on first time i used it due to grip failure


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Cheers guys. Is that liquid chalk messy though. I work out in a room at home with a carpet and if it gets stuck in it then that would be a right mess


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

iv just ordered sum straps online, cant wait


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

get some schiek straps off ebay there awesome i love mine!!!



puurboi said:


> Cheers guys. Is that liquid chalk messy though. I work out in a room at home with a carpet and if it gets stuck in it then that would be a right mess


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

I use powdered chalk mate. You can get a bag of it in Yeomans Outdoor Leisure, lasts for ages and only a couple of quid or so.

Or any similar store that sells camping gear, outdoor clothing, hiking, mountaineering gear ie, chalk.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

engllishboy said:


> http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/liquid_chalk


Just read up, that seems the bollocks - just bought some from that link, Reps!


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Davidmc1961 said:


> I use powdered chalk mate. You can get a bag of it in Yeomans Outdoor Leisure, lasts for ages and only a couple of quid or so.
> 
> Or any similar store that sells camping gear, outdoor clothing, hiking, mountaineering gear ie, chalk.


Mate is that you in the avi? Fúcking hell, for an old git ya looking good man, props!


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

I use a chalk ball , you can get it from outdoor sports shops . Just roll it in your hand and that's enough. Think it cost me 4 quid about a year ago


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

puurboi said:


> Mate is that you in the avi? Fúcking hell, for an old git ya looking good man, props!


Was just about to say this!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

You could start doing mixed grip if you're not already - that will improve your grip, just alternate arms between sets. I have that liquid chalk in my home gym, it's not messy in the slightest, a really small blob covers your hands fine, dries in seconds leaving perfectly covered hands. I use straps a fair bit as I have De Quervain syndrome in my right hand / wrist, straps take out the strain I feel on my thumb so it reduces further injury.

Whilst using straps does take so much out of forearm and grip development, it's not as extreme as some people would have you believe. For example, my forearms have grown considerably over the past year and I have used straps regularly. Could they be bigger if I hadn't? Possibly. Would I have further injury? Most definitely.


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

Word of warning to anyone wanting to use chalk.

Many gyms don't allow its use. Mostly leisure center and local authority gyms but I would always check 1st. You don't want some little twerp fresh off a premier course telling you that you can't use it after you have done your first set.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Bust out the straps to get to the heavy sets, why let your back suffer because your grip goes? Strap up and give your back a good rinsing.

Throw grip training in somewhere if you want.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Brawn said:


> Word of warning to anyone wanting to use chalk.
> 
> Many gyms don't allow its use. Mostly leisure center and local authority gyms but I would always check 1st. You don't want some little twerp fresh off a premier course telling you that you can't use it after you have done your first set.


Or do it sneaky and tell them you have REALLY bad Psoriasis.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Bust out the straps to get to the heavy sets, why let your back suffer because your grip goes? Strap up and give your back a good rinsing.
> 
> Throw grip training in somewhere if you want.


Why spend more time training grip when u can just use chalk lol and let your grip develop along with your deads


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

I've got spare straps for anyone needing them? Got extra set by mistake when buying a set


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> I've got spare straps for anyone needing them? Got extra set by mistake when buying a set


What make / style and how much?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I've used chalk for about 6 months and i use it for any pull type exercises, it's fvcking amazing what it does for your grip and don't know how i lasted so long without it!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have these, really impressed with mine......as far as lifting straps go!



jamiedilk said:


> get some schiek straps off ebay there awesome i love mine!!!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Home Physique said:


> What make / style and how much?


Basic straps mate everlast and free!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I don't allow normal chalk at my gym because some people have no idea and plaster it everywhere which is anti social for other users.

I allow liquid chalk though.

I use straps personally but I rarely use except for heavy deads or shrugs.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

always use liquid chalk its the bollocks hardy any mess and grip is outstanding........

also use straps when doing heavy deads put trying 2 ween myself off them as much as pos.

surprising how quick grips improved sins iv stopped using straps 4 all back exercises


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> Basic straps mate everlast and free!!


You got an email I can get you on? Mine are close to snapping haha!


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

im in a similar boat atm, thinking of straps or gloves. these look pretty cool for the job http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/4210/1/


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

i can garuntee grip will improve by NOT using straps

chalk all the way,


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Captain-splooge said:


> im in a similar boat atm, thinking of straps or gloves. these look pretty cool for the job http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/4210/1/


straps is one thing but GLOVES mg:

mtfu


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> straps is one thing but GLOVES mg:
> 
> mtfu


Ur not a real lifter without some decent callouses


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I've used the liquid chalk stuff and it is pretty good. You just slap it on your hands and let it dry(it dries a bit quicker if you wave your hands about) it goes like powder.


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> straps is one thing but GLOVES mg:
> 
> mtfu


woahhh woaah woahh, i only said gloves because thats what those little strap things are called. foook full on gloves


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

I always use straps on pull days as my grip is mashed from A) my joband B) previous injuries, I use a set ordered from MP and they have served me well but have noticed these of late

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RDX-Pro-Weight-Lifting-Training-Gym-Hook-Grips-Straps-Gloves-Wrist-Support-Lift-/200678395652?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item2eb95d4f04

Anyone used them?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

try mixed grip if you're not already using it


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

andyparry123 said:


> I always use straps on pull days as my grip is mashed from A) my joband B) previous injuries, I use a set ordered from MP and they have served me well but have noticed these of late
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RDX-Pro-Weight-Lifting-Training-Gym-Hook-Grips-Straps-Gloves-Wrist-Support-Lift-/200678395652?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item2eb95d4f04
> 
> Anyone used them?


Sh*t, same as other "Hook" style grips. Don't hold as well as standard straps, tear into your skin. Avoid.


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

I am in same boat mate at the moment so have just ordered some heavy grips as remember hearing the other week someone said they helped so gonna leave them in front seat of van for when sat in traffic n hope they help


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> I've got spare straps for anyone needing them? Got extra set by mistake when buying a set


If they are free ill take them no problem mate haha


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Cheers guys, lots of info in here!


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

puurboi said:


> Mate is that you in the avi? Fúcking hell, for an old git ya looking good man, props!


Yeah thats me mate lol the old git!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

puurboi said:


> Just read up, that seems the bollocks - just bought some from that link, Reps!


Liquid chalk really does help a lot tbf. I hit my 1rm of 180kg using that stuff.


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

monkeybiker said:


> I've used the liquid chalk stuff and it is pretty good. You just slap it on your hands and let it dry(it dries a bit quicker if you wave your hands about) it goes like powder.


Is there a preferred 'wave' royal, Mexican, over excited teenage girl, or is the YMCA acceptable??


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Unless you're struggling to hold your phone, carry shopping bags or hold your pen in the office, your grip is perfectly adequate for everyday life Get some straps and work your back


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

andyparry123 said:


> I always use straps on pull days as my grip is mashed from A) my joband B) previous injuries, I use a set ordered from MP and they have served me well but have noticed these of late
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RDX-Pro-Weight-Lifting-Training-Gym-Hook-Grips-Straps-Gloves-Wrist-Support-Lift-/200678395652?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item2eb95d4f04
> 
> Anyone used them?


I have used them once and would NEVER use them again. The hooks move and they feel very uncomfortable and dig in to my fingers. My brother in law uses these though and thinks they are fine. Horses for courses i guess....


----------

